# At what age is considered full grown?



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

My Maggie is going to be 7 months old. She appears to be on the small side. My DH is going to mad if this is all she ends up being for her size. Her mother is about 55 pounds and her father is 80 pounds. They both appeared to meet the standard. She is 19" to the shoulder approximately right now. I imagine around 40 to 42 pounds. I will try to get her weight checked in the next week just to see. Anyway, I'm just wondering. Also, my DH thinks the general golden standard has the thick wavy hair with the thick torso. I don't want Maggie to have the thick torso. I will make sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I always think of them continuing to grow until about a year. Even after that, they fill out. I'm sure Maggie will follow in the footsteps of her parents and be around that size.

Also Renee, here's a link to the breed standard and there are also photos to be found on the left side margin. Might give DH a better idea of what to expect. http://www.akc.org/breeds/golden_retriever/index.cfm


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

I heard they get 85% of growth by 1 yr. and can grow til they are 1 1/2 yrs. Lucy is a petite girl, she weighs 42 lbs. which is perfect for her size, she should grow a bit more, she is 11 mos. I love her being small.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

AT 7 months she still has quite a bit of growth left over. And remember, if you were using a slow growth plan (i.e. not using puppy food or other methods), it will take longer.

People are so used to seeing big, over-sized Goldens. Goldens are not a large breed. The weight range for a female is 55 to 65 pounds. If she is 42 at age 7 months, I think she will get there just fine.

Males are 65 to 75 pounds. Gilmour, coming up on 17 months, is right at 65 pounds. Milo, who is 3 months younger, is over 80 pounds. Gilmour is the proper size. Milo is not!

As someone who has had gigantic Goldens for 20 years, I tell you a 65 pounder is a major breath of fresh air  I LOVE his size. He has a cute factor of 10 

I also like that he can eat well, and not gain weight. I already know this is going to be an ongoing issue with Milo, but we're getting there.

I don't know how many times I've had to educate people when they have said "Awww, is that a Mini-Golden" ARgh!!!!!! People are getting too ****** use to designer breed names LOL





Blondie said:


> My Maggie is going to be 7 months old. She appears to be on the small side. My DH is going to mad if this is all she ends up being for her size. Her mother is about 55 pounds and her father is 80 pounds. They both appeared to meet the standard. She is 19" to the shoulder approximately right now. I imagine around 40 to 42 pounds. I will try to get her weight checked in the next week just to see. Anyway, I'm just wondering. Also, my DH thinks the general golden standard has the thick wavy hair with the thick torso. I don't want Maggie to have the thick torso. I will make sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Our female Maevis is currently 13 months old and 53 pounds. She was probably the same size at your girl at the same age. Maevis' mom and dad were both 70 pounds. It sounds like your girl is perfect.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks Betty for the link. Will have to show DH. 
I have had Maggie on the slow growth plan, so it's good to know and to think that she's on the right track.


----------



## Macallan's_dad (Jan 7, 2009)

Macallan was about 50 lbs and 25 inches at the sholder at 7 months old when i got him. he is now (at 2 years 2 months old) about 80 lbs (last check) and about 28 inches at the sholder. So there is defintely time for more growth for you pup.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Maggie still has some growing to do. She's still a baby at 7 mos. As for the build and coat type...take a look at her parents, that will give you a clue as to what she'll look like mature.

My Maggie had a thinner, red coat, and leaner build. Hank has a thicker, blond coat and stockier build. Some of the difference is gender, some genes. 

Thick torso = fat dog, unfortunately too many people think that's the correct look.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds like she is right on track. Tucker was about full height at 9 months, but did not really fill out until almost 2 years. He is right at about 24" and about 80 pounds, he gained about 5 pounds since neutering. We have cut back on his food a bit to get him back down closer to 75 pounds. We frequently have people comment on how small he is, and they think he a mix. People definitely are not used to a golden with the standard.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds good to me. Does she stil have little bumps on her knees, I call these growning bumps. compare her knees to that of an adult dog and you will see what i mean.

If bitches are spayed early this can stop them reaching the correct hight. 

Takes a couple of years for a golden to fill out, dont rush her, just enjoy what you have shes a little individual and tell DH to wind his neck in about it


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm no expert, but will share my experience with Maddie. She's certainly not a huge girl, about 22 inches and a bit in height. We did the slow growth plan, and never did reach the 50 pound mark until after she was about 18 months. She's now almost 2-1/2 and weighed in at 58 pounds at her last vet visit. i think it's a good weight for her and don't want her to get any heavier.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think Danny reached his total filling out and growth at 2 1/2. Jasper might have been a bit younger, but not less than 2.

Actually, spaying them at a younger age doesn't cause the females to not reach their full height. I have also seen research that has shown it doesn't affect males either, though there are people here who disagree.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

The 'norm' for the growth period is usually reaching their height within the first year and reaching their adult musculature in their 2nd year. My Bridge boy, Sam, reached his adult height and weight by his 3rd year. He topped out at 27", 103lbs. Ike, who turned 3 last January, has been 24" at the shoulder since he was 14 months old, I also measured him again when he turned 2, still 24". I recently measured him a third time because he looked taller to me and he's now 25" at the shoulder. He's also gained weight over the last year...I now know why. 

So, maybe your girl has a bit more growing to do than is usually thought.

I do hope your hubby doesn't get upset if she doesn't become a 'tall' girl. She's right on track to be within the breed standard for female Goldens. My first boy was from friends who had a litter of pups, not a reputable Breeder. He was a huge boy, much larger than his parents, as were most of the other pups in his litter... so maybe your pup's parents won't be an indicator of her size...?


----------

